# Second vet appointment-Nervous.



## Guest (Sep 8, 2014)

As some of you may have seen and read in my earlier vet appointment, princess has an abscess under her chin which has supposedly affected the bone. She has been on 1ml antibiotics and has been taking it with HIPP organic simply apples. Her vet appointment is at 6.40pm today and I am nervous about the results so I decided to post them on here. So I can get supportive advice. I will update on here though. What do you think about me doing a diary of her on here, I've seen diaries like the one in the dog forums about animals battling illnesses and things, would it be a good idea of should I just leave it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If it helps to reassure you by people giving you advice or sharing their experience then post a thread about your Princess. Hope you went on ok.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good idea. 

Hope it goes OK.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Wishing you both best of luck!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

binkybunny said:


> What do you think about me doing a diary of her on here, I've seen diaries like the one in the dog forums about animals battling illnesses and things, would it be a good idea of should I just leave it.


Yes, please! but it must include photos


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't have a photo at the moment but do have an update. She has pneumonia and is on antibiotics and the antibiotics haven't affected the abscess, the vet, a new vet has said the abscess is quite large and has said she needs to go to a specialist and also wants to see her in for a dental 2 weeks on Monday. Sneezing is now almost non existent. Great! Apart from the abscess. Will start taking photos.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbit abscesses are tricky to treat, and can be very persistent as they are so solid. Facial ones often relate to tooth root problems too.

A referral to a rabbit specialist is the best way to go.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2014)

Forgot to add she has got pneumonia.


----------

